# Feel like I have dislocated my hip! Please help me figure this out.



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Well, here's the latest round of name-that-pregnancy-pain... While on vacation this past week, and doing a lot of walking, I started having severe pain in my right hip joint. It actually feels like my hip is out of it's socket. I will walk a few steps and then almost collapse on that side, and have to hobble around the rest of the way. It is quite painful. Rest helps, but the pain returns when I get up. I have never experienced this before (this is my fourth pregnancy), but assume it has to do w/stretching ligaments.

Anyone know what this can be and how to treat it? I am thinking about chiropractic care or physical therapy if it does not improve w/a few days rest.

Thanks so much for any replies.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

My hip does that a lot when pregnant... sounds like sciatic pain. The chiro can definitely fix that.







I love my chiro for that. It helps to sleep on your side with a pillow between your knees to keep your hips even.

Now though, I'm also having pain that I fear is SPD (Pubic Symphysis Dysfunction) and for that there's isn't a lot that can be done beside taking care not to make it worse.


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

I was also having terrible hip pain, but just went to a chiro, and she fixed it! She said I has a lot of swelling around the nerves, so it wouldn't get all the way better at first, but it is so much better. I was having agonizing nights, when I rolled over, it literally felt like my hip was broken, and I had to force myself. I would definitely recommend a chiro visit. Good luck mama!


----------



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

I had that with my first pregnancy. It would give out on me when I got up in the night. I was told it was a pinched nerve due to where the baby was sitting. It starteed at 11 weeks and lasted till I delivered. I suffered few the first few months. I then went to a prenatal massage therapist and wow she was my hero for the rest of my pregnancy. I could go once a month and the pain would return just before my next massage. the last month I had to go weekly. Hope it gets better or you are able to see a massage therapist trained for prenatal as I know it was very painful.


----------



## melamama (Oct 8, 2002)

I had that exact pain during my last pg. I also agree with the suggestions about finding a chiro or prenatal massage therapist. My chiro. was able to make it go away immediately (then it would pop out again--but it was always fixable).


----------



## Christine&men (Jun 4, 2005)

First pregnancy was fine, but early in the X-Mas season I could hardly walk. Turned out that my tail-bone was crooked due to the raging hormones, they said). A couple of twists, and regular special excercise helped and I am pain free.

Good luck!


----------



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

I have that hip problem here too. I go to the chiropractor when I can't stand it any longer and he always comments that my hip is over-rotated or something. It keeps coming back, so I don't know what I am doing to cause it! But when I can't stand it anymore, he can help.
Good luck!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Thank you all for the replies. For those of you who go to the chiropractor, can it be alleviated in one visit, or is it an ongoing process? My insurance is very limited, so it will be very expensive if I have to go regularly.

This does sound like a great excuse to get a prenatal massage though!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Mine was alleviated in one visit and that lasted a month or so. I think I went a handful of times the last half of my first pregnancy and went twice during the last trimester with my 2nd pg. Just as soon as we have insurance again I'm going... or I might have to go before and not only pay out of pocket but pay the non-insured price. It will be worth it though!


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

My Chiro said for some women one adjustment is all that is needed and he never sees them again. Others need to come back a few times.

It took two times for me--the first lasted until about 30 minutes after I left his office









The second time was 4 months ago or so?
He also gave me exercises to do that help keep everything where it is supposed to be.

This is the first pregnancy I've had to opportunity to use a chiro and I can't believe the difference.

btw, Mine only charged $30 for the visits. We figured that even without insurance covering it, I could go at least once a month if I needed it, kwim?


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

I went last Thursday, and mine is so much better still. She said I would still have some discomfort because of the swelling around my nerves. I will be going twice this week, and then we'll see. She is worried that I will have back labor and pain in my sits(sp) bones during labor. Since I am so close, she wanted to get me in as much as possible until I pop! I had other issues besides my hip though. I would totally go though, it really improved my daily life!


----------

